# Can one get MMJ Card with small case of Asthma



## Flyinghigh (Dec 3, 2008)

Getting a MMJ Card, will my wife be denied if she has asthma, but not full blown like most, but has a small case of it and does have a inhaulers, like Asmamex..?  But she has more of C.O.P.D....
She also takes depression pills, which she was taking 8- 50mg of _Elavil, when I came into her life and got her to stop taking so many pills, because I intorduce her to Smoking Marijuana and from there on she Only take 1- 50 mg a night, the other drug she takes is seroquel, was taking 4- 25 mg and now only 1.. Has pain pills of Tramadol and has been taking them for about 2 yr now, and she Can't any type of Hydrocodone or codine, do to it makes her sick. _
I was told I had C.O.P.D. and had a inhauler when I went to see the Doctor in Fresno and he gave me my MMJ Papers..! 

I am going today and get All her medical records for the last 3 yr and see what the Doc. has to say in her reports and go from there..

Any info be Good.!


----------



## Alistair (Dec 3, 2008)

My friends in California have their cards and it was easy for them to get it.  They simply saw the doctor for whatever was ailing them and the doctor asked if they had already seen a doctor for the ailment, and if they answered, 'Yes', the doctor wrote out the prescription.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a friend in Cali that complained about lower back pain to the doctor and got a card.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 3, 2008)

i would not think with asthma you woul;d be wanting to suck anything into your lungs.if you use this reason,i would tell the dr. that you use a vaporizer as to not get all the bad sheet.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 3, 2008)

:yeahthat:

but you might actually want to get a vape for her since she does have asthma


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 3, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i would not think with asthma you woul;d be wanting to suck anything into your lungs.if you use this reason,i would tell the dr. that you use a vaporizer as to not get all the bad sheet.


 
Vaporizer isn't what she needs at this time and beside she doing Just fine with her breathing, So who can't Huff, Huff, a few times when walking a flight of stairs or gets on a bike and try to ride 4 miles..

Naw I will scam the records on her past and go from there and just leave those papers of Asthma at home and take in the other for her pain and aches..

When I meet her she had to be taken into the Hospital and get shots for Mingrane headaches and when I Introduce her to MJ she wasn't getting headaches anymore like she did.. It been 16 yr now..

So I think that we will leave the Asthma out, when going the MMJ Doctor..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 3, 2008)

And get her reg Doctor to sign a Precribtion for her..


----------



## Storm Crow (Jan 3, 2009)

She qualifies, no problem.


----------

